# Shocking Stuff! "You have just been infected by HIV"



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2006)

Dear Friends,

A few weeks ago, in a movie theatre, a person felt something poking 
from her seat.When she got up to see what it was, she found a needle 
sticking out of the seat with a note attached saying "You have just been 
infected by HIV". The Disease Control Center (in Paris ) reports many similar events in many other 
cities recently. All tested needles were HIV Positive. 

The Center also reports that needles have been found in cash
dispensers at public banking machines.We ask everyone to use extreme 
caution when faced with this kind of situation. All public chairs/seats 
should be inspected with vigilance and caution before use. A careful 
visual inspection should be
enough. In addition, they ask that each of you pass this message along 
to all members of your family and your friends of the potential danger.

Recently, one doctor has narrated a somewhat similar instance that 
hppened to one of his patients at the Priya Cinema in Delhi . A young girl, 
engaged and about to be married in a couple of months, was pricked 
while the movie was going on. The tag with the needle had the message welcome to the 
World of HIV family". Though the doctors told her family that it takes 
about 6 months before the virus grows strong enough to start damaging the 
system and a healthy victim could survive about 5-6 years, the girl 
died in 4 months, perhaps more because of the "Shock thought". 

We all have to be careful at public places, rest God help! Just think 
about saving a life by forwarding this message. Please, take a few 
seconds of your time to pass along.

Kindly pass this to every one. Probably ur this can help some save his/her life!


----------



## sahil_blues (May 4, 2006)

this is so shocking!!....i am virtually at priya everyday!!!!!!!...OMG!!


----------



## mario_pant (May 4, 2006)

hey Very shocking indeed.....
anyways.. can anything be done if recognized instantanuously, like if tomorrow i get poked and there is a hospital within a 30 seconds run, can anything be done... like 100% blood transfusion or something? cost doesnt matter but really CAN ANYTHING BE DONE INSTANTLY?


----------



## rajas700 (May 4, 2006)

It's 100% FAKE AND FALSE NEW's............The virus will be dead when it come's out of the infected body within sometime........so noway to alive for many minute's..............so it's clear that it's 100% FAKE NEW's.......................


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 4, 2006)

I too got this mail...Its hard to believe!!!


----------



## nagarjun_424 (May 4, 2006)

Well, this is old news. It has been happening in USA since a couple of years. It has stopped now. But, it will not happen in India. I dont believe that it happened here.


----------



## mehulved (May 4, 2006)

It's totally false news just spread to create confusion among the crowd. It just isn't true. Please do not spread such a thing without confirming it's validity.


----------



## Raiden Bee (May 4, 2006)

Viruses aren't known to survive for long outside the host.
Even if they do.......we can keep calm and not copy+paste forwards in forums....


----------



## True Geek (May 4, 2006)

*sify.com/news/offbeat/fullstory.php?id=14144458


----------



## kjuvale (May 4, 2006)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> It's 100% FAKE AND FALSE NEW's............The virus will be dead when it come's out of the infected body within sometime........so noway to alive for many minute's..............so it's clear that it's 100% FAKE NEW's.......................



 yes its true, the HIV (Human Immunodeficiency Virus) cant servive outside human body (blood). If the needles or syringes contains some ammount of blood then there is some possibility.


----------



## prasad_den (May 4, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> yes its true, the HIV (Human Immunodeficiency Virus) cant servive outside human body (blood). If the needles or syringes contains some ammount of blood then there is some possibility.


Its not just the HIV...Any virus always needs a live cell to survive in. Once out of a live cell, its survival is very less, unless it is crystallised by extreme cold...!!!


----------



## Nimda (May 4, 2006)

The Priya incident is true AFAIK. But this happened like half a decade ago. But still I do check the seats before sitting at Priya


----------



## djmykey (May 6, 2006)

Whao man I was shocked to my bone by reading the first 5 posts. Then I read the sify post and was relaxed. Man I still dint do anything in my life do die like this if at all this is true.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 24, 2006)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Its not just the HIV...Any virus always needs a live cell to survive in. Once out of a live cell, its survival is very less, unless it is crystallised by extreme cold...!!!



a virus needs a cell to replicate, NOT to survive! this is the basic difference between a virus and other microorganisms! others like the bacteria, protista (amoeba, euglena etc). need a medium. if they do not get it, they die. only freezing can preserve them.

but this is not the case wid virus! when outside the cell, viruses are dormant. they are NOT dead! that is why viruses are called the missing link between the living and the dead and hence the hue and cry in the classificatin of virus in the living kingdom!


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2006)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> that is why viruses are called the missing link between the living and the dead and hence the hue and cry in the classificatin of virus in the living kingdom!


Hey _Virus_ come here and clarfy please  .


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 24, 2006)

My blog is no more mine.


----------



## Akhil Jain (May 24, 2006)

i was really shocked reading first post

i was surprised by follow ups 

i was  scared untill i read sify post

i was then curious , confused

i was relaxed hearing its fake

i went calm reading that they die outside body

but 2 more posts in favour that they r linking btw living and dead raise my hairs again

now is there any doctor or specialist who wud tell us truth and .........


----------



## anandk (May 25, 2006)

...any either ways, next time onwards, i am going to check my cinema seats first...


----------



## cool_dude_prav (May 25, 2006)

haha... i dont goto theatres, just wait for it to be shown on StarMovies/HBO, etc. as I am not much of a movie buff...

But still, such rumours can cause people away from theatres and cause lotsa havoc. as the sify post reads, it is definitely caused by Sadists... or rather I would call them friendless and heartless fools, coz even if they had one of the two, they would not have started such hoaxes....

Prav.


----------



## vish786 (Nov 19, 2007)

(((((( Bump ))))))... Wanna spread AIDS awareness to more ppl & remind those who have forgotten to 

check their seats .


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 19, 2007)

Eeek! A Forward! I know exactly what to do for a Forward!

Send the Message below to whomever sends forwards those annoy you! (If they annoy you, Annoy them more!)



> I want to thank all my friends and other unknown people who have forwarded chain letters to me.
> 
> Because of your kindness:
> 
> ...



Spreading my awareness to more people to help STOP Forwards

Regards


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Nov 19, 2007)

Old Old Shreiked The Owl (lol)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 19, 2007)

Another BUMPER


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 19, 2007)

Well guyz, you techies had your chance of speaking about this.

Now listen carefully to what I am speaking ( I am a medical student from J.J. Hospital, Mumbai ):

Such exposures to the pathogen are termed as 'accidental exposures'. They are likely among health care workers too when due precautions are not observed.

 IF you are accidentaly exposed to any such exposures, you MUST immediately go the local public health care centre and tell them about this. There is a treatment regimen called as 'post exposure prophylaxis ( PEP )' which can save you from being HIV-positive.

More info about PEP at *www.who.int/hiv/topics/prophylaxis/en/

and someone said in earlier post that HIV cannot live outside the body. Its true but it depends a lot on howmuch time it has been outside the body.

And btw, it is possible to infect people in this manner, though whether the victim will become infected and diseased depends upon many other factors.



[slightly offtopic]
And all those idi*ots who have a habit of forwarding all those useless messages such as 'Send this to 10 people except me and u will beocme successful' are requested to forward my message on this topic. Kabhi toh kucch accha forward karo!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 19, 2007)

Wtf!!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2007)

so isnt there like another injection which de-infects u like they show in the movies ... theres always 1 good injection and 1 bad injection .... if so plz giv me that i will put that under every seat and leave a note ... "ur sysem is now hiv free ...


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 19, 2007)

lol

btw, in movies, even that bad injection is a fake one


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 19, 2007)

> Scientists and medical authorities agree that HIV does not survive well outside the body, making the possibility of environmental transmission remote. HIV is found in varying concentrations or amounts in blood, semen, vaginal fluid, breast milk, saliva, and tears. To obtain data on the survival of HIV, laboratory studies have required the use of artificially high concentrations of laboratory-grown virus. Although these unnatural concentrations of HIV can be kept alive for days or even weeks under precisely controlled and limited laboratory conditions, CDC studies have shown that drying of even these high concentrations of HIV reduces the amount of infectious virus by 90 to 99 percent within several hours. Since the HIV concentrations used in laboratory studies are much higher than those actually found in blood or other specimens, drying of HIV-infected human blood or other body fluids reduces the theoretical risk of environmental transmission to that which has been observed - essentially zero. Incorrect interpretations of conclusions drawn from laboratory studies have in some instances caused unnecessary alarm.
> 
> Results from laboratory studies should not be used to assess specific personal risk of infection because (1) the amount of virus studied is not found in human specimens or elsewhere in nature, and (2) no one has been identified as infected with HIV due to contact with an environmental surface. Additionally, HIV is unable to reproduce outside its living host (unlike many bacteria or fungi, which may do so under suitable conditions), except under laboratory conditions; therefore, it does not spread or maintain infectiousness outside its host.



totally false news..

good scary story though...

*www.cdc.gov/hiv/resources/qa/qa35.htm


----------



## vish786 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was too bio student... HIV Virus never dies, its just Dead for a time being but as soon as it comes in contact with an _living entity_, it simulates & is alive then gradually immunes the body simultaneously replicating itself in multiple cells.

This is fact.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 19, 2007)

Guys The fact of the matter is that actually Viruses can/do survive outside their hosts and thats how they spread and thats the reason why they are so damn successful.Few points about HIV:

1.Its probably the weakest Virus known to us.This sucker can't even survive the gastric juices of mosquito and thats why it doesn't spread by mosquito bites.

2.Good news.People say avoid unprotected sex but actually the chances of contracting HIV from a one time intercourse is next to nothing,it spreads when you repeatedly  have intercourse with an infected person.So of course we should avoid unprotected sex but wth we can loosen up a bit(just j\k).

3.Contracting HIV from an infected needle on a cinema hall seat where it was lying there for god knows how many days is again next to nothing but but it is possible so be careful.But guys who go to picture halls anyway,not me.But if they start putting these needles on DTC seats then I would be really scared.

4.Bacterial diseases can be treated but viral diseases can only be prevented.There is no cure for viral diseases.


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 19, 2007)

Nimda said:
			
		

> The Priya incident is true AFAIK. But this happened like half a decade ago.......But still I do check the seats before sitting at Priya



* I also check my seat... ALWAYS!!
But for chewing Gums... he he he... can damage pants  *


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

i have heard another variant of the story 7 yrs before:
In madras(chennai),two wheeler users are asked for lift by infected person and he injects(How!!!$$$ question) the blood to the bike rider and asks to stop leaving the note as same as @OP quoted.  wtf?  anyway logic says rider will get a pain when injecting  but that is not explained!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 19, 2007)

let it be a false new
but 
all must take care before sitting in public seats 
not because u scare of aids virus but if a pin is poked when u sit it can pain 

hahahahaha


----------



## vish786 (Nov 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ....two wheeler *users *are asked for lift......


two wheeler _users_  .... users   ROFL.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> two wheeler _users_  .... users   ROFL.


  oopsie.this is the problem with addicting to internet and Linux.
...and school kids here in the forum,remember that ur friends carrying instrument box(compas,divider etc) may harm u.during my schooling days(94-95) i remember one guy who put divider straight on the bench when sir asked question and when the standing guy sit down...u know what happened  be careful.yes,it is NOT me!
PS:kids,dont inspire from this


----------



## gsoul2soul (Nov 19, 2007)

*I still say... check your seats in cinema hall for... Chewing Gums!! Bad for your pants...*


----------



## xbonez (Nov 20, 2007)

total crap. HIV virus cannot survive at room temp without a host for more than 15min.


----------

